
Personal Site - CaiGengYang
So I want to make a well-designed personal site like Paul Graham&#x27;s : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com. How do I go about doing it ? Where do I start ?
======
gracenut
Hyperanalyze what it means to be you, have an identity crisis, weep for three
days, and work from there.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Which is the best value-for-money site to register a domain name
[https://www.google.com.sg/#q=domain+name](https://www.google.com.sg/#q=domain+name)
? Any recommendations?

~~~
Youblicut
I only have good things to say about Namecheap, so that might be a good place
to start.

~~~
bluejellybean
I'll second Namecheap. Good service, good prices

~~~
CaiGengYang
Searched for my name on Namecheap and found that it was available. Then I made
a payment of $29.95 USD to DomainAgents Platform Inc and made an offer of $199
USD to buy the domain name CaiGengyang.com. Now I am just waiting for the
owner to either accept,counter or decline my offer ...

[https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/14fa6d1d9c5dc28d](https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/14fa6d1d9c5dc28d)
\--- Payment receipt for $29.95 USD

[https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/14fa6d727d33c815](https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/14fa6d727d33c815)
\--- Offer to buy CaiGengyang.com for $199 USD

~~~
Geertje123
You do realise that those links are to your private inbox which we can't see?

Also, I honestly don' t think the website you mentioned is well designed.

~~~
CaiGengYang
What error message do you get when you click on it ?

As for the design of the website , I wasn't responsible for that ... I
wouldn't say the design is fantastic, but it's functional, it serves its
purpose for it's users ...

~~~
CaiGengYang
My offer to buy my own domain name was just rejected and my money refunded.
This is weird, I sent a reply email asking why was my offer canceled and
waiting for reply ...

------
CaiGengYang
[http://caigengyang.com.caigengyang.com](http://caigengyang.com.caigengyang.com)

